# Brazil - The Vivacity Country



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Hey friends. This thread is a replica of the same thread that i'd created in the Latin Forum about the landscapes and biodiversity of Brazil.

In it we'll visit the main regions of Brazil, including its vast forests, deserts, rivers, cities, beaches and mountains. Since the giant Amazon, through the beautiful tropical beaches, to the temperate mountains and blizzards of Southern Brazil.

I invite you all to come with me in this virtual tour of my country* 










*The Map above represents the different vegetation types and biomes of Brazil. As you can see, Brazil has many different types of biomes, most unique. Brazil is home to approximately 21% of life on the Planet Earth.

The huge territory, larger than the continental United States and the great variety of climates, had favored Brazil to become the Vivacity Country. Likewise, the ancient geological formations, favored for Brazil to become today one of the richest countries in minerals of the world, with plenty of all types of industrial minerals.

Added to this is the Brazilian people. More than 193 million people, formed by more than 172 different nations, brazilians areone of the most multiethnic peoples of the world. A lot of cultural events, music and architectural wealth makes Brazil the favorite destination of millions of tourists every year. It is estimated by 2016, the country reaches more than 20 million visitors per year ... Dont miss out, visit Brazil.

PS: Sorry for my bad english. 

*


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Let's start our journey in the biome Caatinga in Northeastern Brazil.








The caatinga or catinga (from Tupi "white forest" or "white vegetation" kaa = forest, vegetation, tinga = white) is a type of vegetation and an ecoregion in northeastern Brazil. It is a unique biome in the World. Covers about 890 000 km ², about 10% of Brazilian territory.

The caatinga is characterized by a xerophytic flora and desert shrub and thorn forest, thorn trees and basically small, deciduous, cactus plants, thick bark, spiny shrubs, and grasses adapted to aridity. Many plants grow and die during the short rainy season.*

*Climate*​
The Caatinga has two distinguished seasons, these are the winter, which is mild and dry and summer is hot and rainy. During the dry winter periods there is no foliage. This vegetation is very dry and the roots begin to protrude through the surface of the stony soil to absorb water before it evaporates. All the leaves fall from trees in reducing transpiration and decrease the amount of water lost in the dry season. During peak periods of drought the Caatinga soil can reach temperatures over 50° C. With all the foliage killed during dry periods and all the trees without leaves, the Caatinga desert looks gray.

The drought ended at the end of the year and it starts to rain in the New Year. With the arrival of rain, the gray desert landscape starts to change with a much greener. The small plants begin to grow and trees get green leaves. At this time the water in the rivers start to fill and currents getta move again. The parts of the river were dried, now have running water again.

The average temperature is usually warm along the year. However, varies with altitude. In the summer ranges from 20 º C at night and 40 º C during the day. In the winter ranges from 15 º C at night and 25 º C during the day.




























*Herbage in the rainy season.*​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Geological formations*​

The area of the Caatinga Biome, covers about 890,000 km ². This region is almost exclusively on the continent, reaching the North Sea only in the states of Ceara, Rio Grande do Norte and Piauí.

In the Caatinga, ancient geological formations are predominating. The average altitude is about 800 meters but may vary depending on the proximity of the Sea.


*Catimbau Valley - Pernambuco*​









*Araripe Tablelands*​









*Canyon of the San Francisco*​









*Catimbau Valley - Pernambuco State*​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Animal Species - Unique in the World

A total of 876 unique animal species were found in the Caatinga. Not much is known about invertebrates. The new species descriptions have been reported, indicating that the botanical knowledge of this ecosystem is very precarious. The total number of the animal species can reach 15,000.

*Green Iguana*​









*Carcará*​









*Gralha*​









*Jandaia*​









*Prea*​









*Macaco Prego*​









*Veado da Caatinga*​









*Vegetation*

*Mandacarus*​









*Coroa de Frade ou Coroa*​









*Xique Xique Cactus*​









*Umbuzeiro*​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*La Costa Brasileña*








*
La costa brasileña tiene aproximadamente 7.408 kilometros de extensión, y si se incluye el ensenadas, bahías y reentrancias, la costa de Brasil llega a más de 9500 kilometros de extensión, y por lo tanto es una de las más extensas del mundo.

Es predominantemente tropical en el 85% del total, y subtropical en el otro 15%. No hay grandes variaciones de temperatura durante todo el año. Las aguas territoriales de Brasil superan 4,4 millones de kilometros cuadrados y es también llamada Amazonía Azul. En el mar territorial de Brasil, en 2007 se descubrió enormes depósitos de petróleo que llegan a más de 200 millones de barriles de alta calidad, lo que situará el país como uno de los 10 mayores productores del mundo en el año 2025.

Además de la riqueza mineral, la costa brasileña es rica en vida silvestre. Hay alrededor de 7.000 especies de peces y animales acuáticos, y otras 1.500 especies de aves acuáticas. Las aguas de Brasil también suelen ser frecuentadas por muchas especies diferentes de ballenas, principalmente las orcas, ballenas jubartes, ballenas azules, ballenas francas y más de 25 especies de delfines.

La temperatura media del agua en el 83% de la costa és de 25 º C y 28 ° C durante todo el año, proporcionando abundantes lluvias a lo largo de toda la costa. En la costa sur, o el 17% de la Costa Nacional, las temperaturas durante el verano no sobrepasan los 25 º C y durante el invierno suelen alcanzar los 15 º C.*

*Playa Morro de São Paulo, en el Estado de Bahia*​









*Playa, La Gamboa en el Estado de Bahia que poseé la más extensa costa del País*​









*Playa, El Sancho, en las Islas Fernando de Noronha, en el Estado de Pernambuco*​









*Playa en la Isla Grande, Estado de Rio de Janeiro*​









*Playa La Hacienda, en Ubatuba Estado de São Paulo*​









*Arraial do Cabo, Estado del Rio de Janeiro*​









*Praya, El Antunes, en el Estado de Alagoas*​









*Playa Jericoacoara, en el Estado de Ceará*​









*Playa Los Carneiros, en el Estado de Pernambuco*​









*Región de los Lagos, Estado del Rio de Janeiro*​









*Isla, Santo Aleixo en el Estado de Pernambuco*​


----------



## pinguinito (Jun 10, 2010)

The brazilian coast is awesome, millions kilometres of beachs, sun almost all days, coconut water, hot girls browned, warm water and lovely people.

I have curiosity to see Alter Chao in SSC, according a ranking international is an of best brazilian beachs, its located in a freshwater river of amazonia, closer to Fordilandia.


----------



## boymc (Jul 24, 2010)

nice, good promotion


----------

